# CUIDADO, no solo los T vienen truchos (fusibles)



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2013)

hola uds. veran en que parte lo ponen este tema.
termine de hacer unas placas simples hoy , y las tenia bien calculadas, hasta le mande portafusible en el impreso.
(que molestia ) .........calcule todo bien, para que trabaje comodo y soporte la electronica cualquier sobrecarga y claro , ahi estaria el fusible para proteger.

corriente de trabajo ......100 a 150 mA .
regulador de 1 amper , comodo .

fusible de 250 mA va perfecto.
no pongo por poner yo las cosas :
fui a mi tablita y hace tiempo hice pruebas : el fuse de 250 mA con 400 mA funde .
vamos bien .

me hice un stock de fusibles de vidrio, no pocos.

fui a buscar de 250 mA , tengo como 50 .
y se me dio por probar uno ........

 .......................................................

250 mA............frio
500mA ..............ni bostezo
1 amper..............se reia
2 amper ..............miraba para otro lado 
3 amper ..............mi fuente corto ......... ........el fusible me miro con cara de " ¿ pasa algo ?? 


fusibles en cajita que dice el valor, sin marca especifica.
miro con la lupa y en el contacto de un lado dice impreso 250 mA 
asi que por lo menso el contacto lateral lo tiene al valor, no es que solo en la cajita de carton.

fui a probar otro : idem.

los hice volar con el caloventor, otro dia vere de probar bien asi los " remarco" .

pero es esto mortal........como puede ser ???? 
ni en el fuse se puede confiar ???? 

lo mire con la lupa, puse al lado de ( no tengo fotos, si les digo algo imaginenlo, cuando les diga que tal chica tenia buenas lolas, pues cierren los ojos y imaginenlo que asi es, con esto es igual ) 
decia:
puse los truchos de 250 mA con unos viejitos de 500 mA 

truchos :
alambre mas gordo, plateado tipo de fardo y no parejo en su longitud, se ve que no es un hilo de presicion.

el viejito de 500 mA ;:
a pesar de ser de mas corriente era mas fino, mucho , todo su largo parejito bajo la lupa, de un color mas brillante .

me estoy refiriendo a fusible clasico de vidrio , el chico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2013)

Uyy que cretinos !   

Como para romper todo !


----------



## Naacho (Jun 4, 2013)

Sí.. sin dudas es cualquier cosa lo que se vende hoy en día. Fijate que en el post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-buscar-multimetro-95652/ el colega Ivan747 habla de fusibles falsos, pero en este caso se refiere a los fusibles cerámicos que en realidad son de vidrio. Hay que andar con mucho ojo a la hora de comprar porque suceden estas cosas.. es una lástima que hayas comprado gran cantidad de fusibles y te resulten truchos.. de última fijate si los podés cambiar..


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2013)

un dia mas tranquilo los probare, son todos de el mismo lote y seran "reacatalogados " ...... calculo que unos 4 o 5 amper......

uso les dare, me da pena por que al parecer hoy dia uno debe perder un monton de tiempo en verificar los productos, hasta en lo imposible .

y les aviso, por que son de los mas comunes, tipicos de boulogne sur mer (zona de casas de electronica clasicas de repuesteros ) .


----------



## EXELSIOR (Jun 4, 2013)

Una vez probe un fusible que no fundia a un corto...
Era un normalito de 250v a 250 mA...
Que era de un televisor que consumia 70w y fue desuazado desguazado...
Fuse que no se fundio y volo todo...

Lo probe con una multiprocesadora que consume 1500w...
Ni ahi se quemo...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 5, 2013)

hoy lo probe mas tranquilo y con 3,5 amper se pone rojito y al rato funde , asi que ahora tengo fusibles de 2,5 amper......


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 6, 2013)

No son fusibles malos... son de mejor calidad y aguantan mas para que se cambien menos... DD


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2013)

10 veces mejores que los comunes , no ??  ............

les hago una consulta a ver si se les ocurre algo :
que alambre comun , para ustedes es el mas fino que conocen ??
pero me refiero a comun comun , les dare un ejemplo yo :
el mas fino que consegui es el de auriculares, comunes.
pero no de el cable , sino de el de el mismo auricular, la bobinita que te metes en la oreja.

*se les ocurre mas fino ?? de algun lugar muy facil de conseguir ?? *


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 6, 2013)

El de las bobinas de los relojes de cuarzo, consigues las maquinarias chinas a precio de huevo, y el alambre es fácil de desenrollar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2013)

Porque en las casas que venden alambres de bobinado , de esas medidas finitas solo te venden los carretes completos , por pedido . . .


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2013)

es que alambres de bobinado aunque no creas el mas fino no es tan fino, esto que me dice andres puede andar, voy a ver de conseguir uno .
no estoy seguro por que el alambre que les dije es asquerosamente fino.
un solo hilito.
cuando uno lo prueba aguanta mas de lo esperado.



Andres Cuenca dijo:


> El de las bobinas de los relojes de cuarzo, consigues las maquinarias chinas a precio de huevo, y el alambre es fácil de desenrollar.


 
si te referis a estos :
http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?q=r...sp=18&ved=1t:429,r:38,s:100,i:118&tx=58&ty=65

me parece haber ya visto y probado, me voy a fijar, pero me pinta que son mas gordos.

fijate si tenes al gun auricular de esos que usan lso chicos con el celu.
veras el cable, si le sacas un hilo (el cable esta formado por muchos hilos finos ) .
y si desarmas el modulo auricular veras que tiene una bobinita , pequeña, que sale de ahi uno mas fino aun .

pero estoy casi seguro haber probado el de relojes de tipo pared.
a menso que consiga uno pulsera, nunca me fije si tienen una bobina


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 6, 2013)

Las bobinas de los relojes de pared son mas grandes, los de pulsera tienen un hilo muy fino creería que yo que tan o mas fino que el de los auriculares, de todas formas es mucho mas fácil desenrollarlo sin que se parta.


----------



## EXELSIOR (Jun 6, 2013)

Es verdad...
Esas bobinas tienen hilos bastante finisimos...

Pero el hilo de cobre mas fino que yo logre conseguir facil es el de un reloj de pulsera que se recarga con el movimiento...

Es al menos un hilo la mitad mas pequeña que el de las bobinas de auriculares...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2013)

gracias, vere de conseguir y les cuento


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 7, 2013)

por lo menos los fusibles vinieron todos en corto  ( cuack)

voy a prestar atención con eso de los fusibles,quien lo hubiera pensado 
nunca me paso,los que compro yo vienen sin marca en una cajita azul de 10 unidades


----------



## fernandob (Jun 7, 2013)

estos son similar , pero la impresion de la cajita creo era naranja gastada.
estuve preguntando en varios proveedores y me dicen que son todos genericos,  tipo 0, 5 $ c/u , solo uno me menciono de unos certificados que estan a tipo 3 $ c/u .

pero se esta notando una tremenda falta de merca ya que me hice una lista y llame a varios.
sera el invierno ?
sera que la electronica esta por cambiar ?? 
que sera el motivo ?? 
gente que no quiere ver la realidad quizas  ??
no se, voy a ver si me hago un stock de papel higienico antes de que escasee


----------



## EXELSIOR (Jun 8, 2013)

Concuerdo perfectamente con vos fernandob...

Ahora todo ademas de mal controlado...
Mala calidad de material...

Todo esta fabricado para que se rompa a cierto tiempo...

Para comprar y comprar sin parar...


Yo tambien tengo ese problema de los fusibles truchielis...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2013)

el problema es que los importadores compran todo lo mas económico,no les importa la calidad


----------



## EXELSIOR (Jun 8, 2013)

Elemental mi querido julien...

Es como la frase de homero simpson cuando venden la planta nuclear...

"compro barato y vendo caro ese es mi lema"


todo es obsoleto segun la aplicacion....


----------



## fernandob (Jun 8, 2013)

la diferencia entre algo "de electronica" y algo "trucho" .

lo "de electronica" es masivo, y se ve en la terminacion y cumple ciertas normas (ojo que vengo con ejemplos) .
lo trucho es eso, un fusible de repente no es dificil de hacer y he visto en videos que se montan fabricas en china o lugares asi , se hacen una tanda de ciertos elementos y luego chau.........
pero queda el fabricante local con las maquinas y con el conocimiento de como hacerlo.........y se pone a hacerlo.
ya que el fabricante primero que le dio el contrato ya no le sirve, asi que se pone por su cuenta.
pero esta vez se caga en :
la calidad de la materia prima.
la calidad de el proceso y la fabricacion .
y el resultado es algo que a la vista puede ser similar pero en la practica no lo es.

y aca un ejemplo de algo BUENO:

se me dio por probar, para este caso quizas me podrian servir:
DIODOS 1N4148 
dice que son de 100 mA 
asi que supuse que se quemarian con 200 o 300 mA ..... o 400 .

simplemente una serie, limitar al corriente entre una R y la fuente.

*i (mA) ..........que pasa??*
180.................ok 
300.................caliente pero no tanto , se banca al tacto .
500..................4 minutos y sigue.
720 ................2 minutos y sigue .
850 ...............aca mnedi V. diodo = 1,67v y se la banca .
1,03 Amp........V. diodo = 1,9 v ...y no se quema 
1,55 amper .........aca abrio 

prueba con otra unidad y verificar si sigue comportandose como diodo :
en cada escalon de corriente lo deje un par de minutos , salvo indicacion .

*i (mA) ..........que pasa??*
850....................lo deje 2 minutos y sigue 
1,03 Amp...........lo tuve asi 3 minutos, de solo tocarlo PELA luego lo desconecte y probe varias veces invirtiendolo de polaridad, y efectivamente sigue comportandose como diodo :
en directa deja pasar la corriente y en inversa no .
volvia seguir con la prueba:
fui subiendo la corriente y me detuve en :
1,55 Amp..............20 a 30 segundos y abrio .


un diodo , se supone de señal.
pero bien hecho.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2013)

el RATO80 que es el reemplazo trucho del HT2811 
si lo pasas de 3 volt no funciona ,si bien el HT2811 en los esquemas y hoja de datos figura como 3 volt la alimentación ,funciona bien asta los 6 volt ¡¡¡.
pero el RATO80 no ,si lo pasas de 3 volt no se quema,pero suena muy raro,es decir el sonido es malo y se queda ''tildado'' sonando y sonando sin parar,
con el ic de holtec no,ese funciona bien.
aunque todos los componentes se suponen que soportan un poco mas de lo que dice su hoja de datos,,,,,,,,,
PD:
 si sera de trucho que no tiene la hoja de datos¡¡¡¡¡



pero que torpe,con razón nunca encontré la hoja de datos,¡¡¡¡ (de donde habré sacado que se llamaba rato 80 ...es RT 0302,,,
aqui una foto del truchito este


----------



## EXELSIOR (Jun 9, 2013)

Lo feo es que si esto llega a escala masiva...

Habra muchos truchicidios...
Muchos falsopatas..
Muchos fakeminales...

Osea es ovbio que ya hay muchos lotes de componentes trucho dando vuelta por el globo...

Pero quien es rey para juzgar si a la primera que falla algo lo tiramos o lo salvamos para otra aplicacion...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2013)

exelsior: 
algo que aprendi como (creo que ) buen tecnico es a adaptarme.
siempre pods sacar ventaja, siempre sirve si uno es adaptable:

epoca de buenos componentes = fabricas tranquilo.
epoca de malos componentes = la mala competencia tiene problemas, si vos sabes el problema te adaptas y sacas ventaja .


----------



## EXELSIOR (Jun 9, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> exelsior:
> algo que aprendi como (creo que ) buen tecnico es a adaptarme.
> siempre pods sacar ventaja, siempre sirve si uno es adaptable:
> 
> ...



muy cierto...

Pero que uno se adapte no significa que siempre saques ventaja...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2013)

si, me refiero a sacar ventaja de el que NO se adapta .


----------



## EXELSIOR (Jun 10, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> si, me refiero a sacar ventaja de el que NO se adapta .



ok entendido...

Ya que hablamos de fusibles truchos...

Es de seguro que muchos ni siquiera son de fabricantes oficiales...

Osea ya con fabricaciones en linea y masa...

Deben haber artesanos que cambian gato por liebre...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2013)

bueno que no sean tan tontos,cualquiera se aviva de eso,es decir si yo me di cuenta del RATO y de los 3 volt,porque no otro se daría cuenta otro radio armador?.
es decir,asi como iso fernandob las pruebas al fucilble ,,,,
el resto de los diseñadores,técnicos,también le hacemos pruebas a los componentes


----------



## EXELSIOR (Jun 10, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> bueno que no sean tan tontos,cualquiera se aviva de eso,es decir si yo me di cuenta del RATO y de los 3 volt,porque no otro se daría cuenta otro radio armador?.
> es decir,asi como iso fernandob las pruebas al fucilble ,,,,
> el resto de los diseñadores,técnicos,también le hacemos pruebas a los componentes



elemental mi querido lemur...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 10, 2013)

.......................................se creen uds. que solo trabajan en esto diseñadores y /o tecnicos con pasion y dedicacion ?? .................

hay cada rata........acaso no ven incluso en el foro algunos que entran con cada actitud !!! 
y en la calle mismo .

y hablo de el gremio .
por que ni que hablar de gremios perifericos ni de clientes.

el "electricista" que te FORREA :  "pero ....decime......era el fusible, que me vas a cobrar " ??? 

o el medico que le reparaste el equipo  (idem ) 

que se lo compren al fusible ellos y luego vengan.

no muchachos, se equivocan si creen que todos son como el que esta en el baño  (en el espejo ) .
hay de todo para aca y de todo para alla , y tambien para el otro lado .


----------



## EXELSIOR (Jun 10, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> .......................................se creen uds. que solo trabajan en esto diseñadores y /o tecnicos con pasion y dedicacion ?? .................
> 
> hay cada rata........acaso no ven incluso en el foro algunos que entran con cada actitud !!!
> y en la calle mismo .
> ...



teoria del caos afirmada..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> .......................................se creen uds. que solo trabajan en esto diseñadores y /o tecnicos con pasion y dedicacion ?? .................
> 
> hay cada rata........acaso no ven incluso en el foro algunos que entran con cada actitud !!!
> y en la calle mismo .
> ...



por algo no voy mas a reparar tv a domicilio


----------



## fernandob (Jun 10, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> por algo no voy mas a reparar tv a domicilio



a domicilio..............lo mio es a domicilio.

de chico me decian las aventuras que tendria, de clientas que a la mañana me atienden en baton de dormir transparente, o por la tarde borrachas y sin ropa interior, o de la viejita que me invita a comer delicias (si , me paso UNA  vez ) .............



pero la realidad es que me conformo con NO encontrarme con 4 viejos pervertidos que patean para el otro lado y me quieren usar de pelota.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2013)

a mi nunca me paso nada raro,pero nada e ,
solo lo de siempre,reparaba el tv en 20 minutos y luego no querían pagar,porque era ''caro'' y porque no tarde nada. y les parecia una tontera,,,
asi me canse y no voy a domicilio, (excepto cuando es un lavarropas)


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 10, 2015)

Bueno, para no romper mi sana costumbre de revivir muertos, lo hago una vez más no por molestar sino por tratar de agregar un dato más a esta locura de los componentes falsos... 

Estuve esta semana reparando una vieja potencia stereo Pioneer SA-3000 (hermosa ciertamente, pero en muy mal estado), y resulta que luego de resolver la falla electrónica (etapa de control y protección con transistores volados, relay trabado, electrolíticos secos y varios etc. de otras etapas...), ya con todo funcionando OK, en las pruebas, cada tanto se abría un fusible de 250mA que protegía la etapa de control... que había colocado ni bien comencé la reparación porque no estaban los fusibles originales en su lugar. Tenía una cajita de esos entre mis cosas y lo puse confiado.
El segundo que voló me llamó la atención (estaba trabajando con lámpara serie), y comencé a hacer las pruebas pertinentes con resultados pésimos: volaban a los 80mA... y en el casquillo y la caja decían claramente el valor de 250mA. Puse un mAmperímetro en el equipo para verificar el consumo y encontré todo ok!
En fin, buscando en las gavetas encontré un fusible viejo (muy viejo) del mismo valor y voltaje y ahí está hace un par de días funcionando como si nada.
No se puede confiar ni en los fusibles...
Saludos!


----------

